

QuickVid 2.0 – Imgur for Videos – New UI and Re-design - QuickVid

Hi everyone,<p>A while back I posted this here, but I wasn&#x27;t very active at the time due to some real life things taking priority, so the thread kind of just died off. Since it&#x27;s been roughly 3 months since that post, and quite a bit has changed since then, I figured I would post this here again.<p>Anyways, I own and operate a web application that I call QuickVid. The idea is to create a platform for people to easily share videos without the need for an account.<p>Because I operate and maintain the website independently, I also have the ability to, and want to, cater the site to the suggestions and feedback of its users, so it&#x27;s more of a community driven application.<p>That&#x27;s why I&#x27;m posting here, I would love to hear feedback and suggestions from people that may be using it, and those that haven&#x27;t heard about it to discover it.<p>So, please let me know if you do have anything to say, if it&#x27;s something I see a lot of people would like, I can easily take the time to develop it and get it working on the production server.<p>Here is the link to the site http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quickvid.org&#x2F;<p>Thanks in advance!
======
stax012
Notice how imgur hits you immediately with the main attraction, funny pics? If
QuickVid is to be funny videos , shouldn't that be more visible? I'd think ppl
have to be inspired to upload in the first place. Have the instructions on how
to do so is secondary. Actually it doesn't appear that funny vids is your
angle, but video hosting/sharing in general. Don't you think you need a slant
or else you're just a YouTube clone? Anyway, funny vids on YouTube kind of hit
you immediately on going to YouTube anyway, so that might not be a good angle
either.

~~~
stax012
Ah. I'd never really looked much at imgur. Seems they've got the funny video
angle covered, too.

~~~
QuickVid
The recent videos are currently on the home page, I get what you're saying
though. When the rating system is implemented, Then I can change it to the
most popular videos. Resize them too so they've a bit bigger.

